# Meet BBWs in their 20s



## mercedesmazda (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello,
I am a 24 yo FA and I´d like to meet BBWs/SSBBWs in my own age. 
Seems like most of the women on this site and at the BBW parties are way older than me. Where can I meet BBWs my own age?


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 23, 2013)

A lot of people in their twenties go clubbing or out to bars to catch up with friends and let their hair down... Try there. 

And how about Internet dating?


----------



## mercedesmazda (Jun 23, 2013)

Aust99 said:


> A lot of people in their twenties go clubbing or out to bars to catch up with friends and let their hair down... Try there.
> 
> And how about Internet dating?



Tried there but rarely meet really big girls. Very rare to see girls over 200 lbs in clubs. 

Same with internet dating.

Ideally I would like to meet a SSBBW. A lot of them at BBW bashes but most of them are 30 plus.


----------



## mercedesmazda (Jun 23, 2013)

Going on vacation as well, any suggestions where to go if I would like to meet big girls?


----------



## J_Underscore (Jun 23, 2013)

I was the same, it's hard being an FA when all the women around are skinny minnies and there aren't many big girls. What's worse is if the few girls remaining really aren't for you. I remember hearing from someone years ago that Chicago was a good place for available big women & BBW bashes.

But give internet dating another try, I found a girl who had terrible pics with hair covering most of her face and angled in a way to make her look skinny. She didn't even look 200lbs and I couldn't really make out what she actually looked like, but I went for her cause we had so much in common, and when I met her I saw a beauty well over 200lbs that I got along with like a house on fire


----------



## rayrayme2212 (Jun 27, 2013)

I love to feed girls its always been a fantasy of mine to really fatten a girl up weight gain is definately a personal favorite of mine and double bellies


----------



## syrenbbwfantasy (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello Everyone Im new here My name is Syrena,Syren for short. I like Dancing playing video games and drawing


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm a BBW in my 20s. I'm bordering SSBBW for now, though.
I go to bars and clubs. All the time. 
I don't dress like the skinny minnies, but I usually go as a guy friend's wingman.
Works for me. I don't expect to ever get hit on, and if I do, it's a bonus. 
I chalk it up to people being drunk, though.
Although I get lots of attention from the bisexual girls and the lesbians 
Any compliment is a good compliment.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jul 3, 2013)

What guys could do to ensure that they meet BBW's in their 20's goes as follows:
1) PROFILE PICTURES. For real, it's a lot easier talking when you have a picture.
2) Not only comment on the paysite forum. I get it, they are sexier than I am, but talk to me too!
3) Join dating sites in your area. Seriously.
4) That's all I have for now. Ask girls on dates, I suppose.


----------



## swinglifeaway (Jul 5, 2013)

As someone who's never been to a bash or BBW party/club, I can say it's just a fishing game. Honestly, I've seen lots in the appropriate age range on dating sites like largepassions and ssbbwdating, but it comes down to -really- putting yourself out there, explore all avenues available to you and put your best foot forward. If you're on regular dating sites, make sure it's very apparent that you're into big girls. It takes time for the universe to match you with someone, and it really can be frustrating. I'm not saying you do, but it's really easy to come off as a creep who wants to get laid. If you see a girl in public that you're interested in, don't look for an excuse to strike up conversation, just do it.

I found my current GF on Craigslist by posting the best personal ad that I could and it's been the best relationship I've ever had. No medium should be left unharnessed.


----------



## hazel_eyes99 (Aug 11, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm a BBW in my 20s. I'm bordering SSBBW for now, though.
> I go to bars and clubs. All the time.
> I don't dress like the skinny minnies, but I usually go as a guy friend's wingman.
> Works for me. I don't expect to ever get hit on, and if I do, it's a bonus.
> ...



This is basically my exact same experience - swap lesbians for men about 30 years older than me though!

Unfortunately, I'm usually the only BBW in the club/bar. This can be a bit hard to tolerate sometimes, but I guess that's just the culture of what the "scene" has created in terms of what is socially acceptable


----------



## SydneyScreams (Sep 9, 2013)

The best thing I can recommend is just go out places and meet anyone/everyone. As great as internet socializing is, I meet more people out in public than anywhere online. 

Check your local event listings, maybe there's a BBW party/event going on somewhere. If you feel like you must use online tools, depending on what you're looking for AFF, FetLife, OKC, etc can probably all be put to use.


----------



## GamerGainerGirl (Oct 3, 2013)

I tend to disagree about it being easier to find people in person. On the web there are specialized sites, it's easier to talk about your desire of a bigger woman without sounding like a creeper (you can say your _whole_ bit before they cut you off) Not to mention a lot of us chubby girls are on the internet all the time 

If you like gaming I would really recommend talking to girls on gaming sites, or anime sites, or roleplay sites, or whatever you get into. That's how I met my boyfriend and how I got introduced all those years ago to the BBW/Gaining scene. Good luck!


----------



## ChaosServant (Oct 25, 2013)

syrenbbwfantasy said:


> Hello Everyone Im new here My name is Syrena,Syren for short. I like Dancing playing video games and drawing



Well where have you been all my life? :happy:


----------



## Boonie (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm 25 and a bbw


----------



## J34 (Dec 5, 2013)

There is always online dating. If not, it helps to go to like group gatherings with people of similar interests. Maybe hit up a library or a Barnes & Noble? Maybe an open market or a mall.


----------



## Chickidee (Mar 28, 2014)

Internet works for me  I'm not much into clubbing, and there's not much a scene for it anyway where I am. Im 26 and 520lbs, I tend to just meet people online. Distance sucks, but it can be worked around!


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 13, 2014)

Chickidee said:


> Internet works for me  I'm not much into clubbing, and there's not much a scene for it anyway where I am. Im 26 and 520lbs, I tend to just meet people online. Distance sucks, but it can be worked around!



Wish you lived closer, would be fun to hang out sometime. If you're not into clubbing what are you into?


----------



## CalicoBombshell (Apr 28, 2014)

Young bbw/ssbbws are everywhere! I'm only 21


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes. Young bbws and ssbbws are everywhere. I'm 24 and kickin' around.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 30, 2014)

CarlaSixx said:


> Yes. Young bbws and ssbbws are everywhere. I'm 24 and kickin' around.



it's true...you just gotta go out n mingle. and if you stay in a small town, then take a trip!


----------



## mediaboy (May 10, 2014)

Try Canada, it's the Eldorado of fat chicks. The streets are paved with them.


----------



## S13Drifter (May 27, 2014)

mediaboy said:


> Try Canada, it's the Eldorado of fat chicks. The streets are paved with them.



I knew it! Time to plan a vacation


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jun 3, 2014)

While I don't feel like it's particularly hard to encounter BBW's in social settings, I will say this...it seems a bit more rare to meet BBW's who possess that confidence in their own figures. Probably cuz I live in LA (pretentious ass place) but that's my personal experience. It seems like an eggshell-walk at times, meeting a terribly attractive big girl but kinda tiptoeing around mentioning the physical attraction aspect in detail that might be too vivid, cuz all too often I've heard the "ugh I needa lose all this" or "I'm working on it" and saying something like "working on what? you look damned good the way you are" usually leads to awkward, confused stares. Not all the time, but i think the "thin is in" illusion is a bit too prominent in a lot of people's minds. But again, just my experience.


----------



## Chickidee (Jun 12, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> Wish you lived closer, would be fun to hang out sometime. If you're not into clubbing what are you into?



Gaming, drawing, knitting, crafting, cooking, going to dinner, tv and movies. I sound pretty boring xD


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 13, 2014)

dude you just don't get out much- there is a plethora of 20 sumthin bbws at the clubs/bashes etc - don't know where you've been hangin out ---- oh and chickadee your hobbies are AWESOME - clubbing started boring me the minute i was old enough to get in the door the legal way


----------



## x0emnem0x (Sep 22, 2014)

Shoot you'd find me out at a club but I haven't gone clubbing in awhile... trust me though us BBWs get out and have fun too!


----------



## McStephanton (Oct 9, 2014)

*The club scene has never been my things so I find it hard also to meet FAs within my age group; it's kinda annoying really!*


----------



## GhostEater (Oct 14, 2014)

McStephanton said:


> *The club scene has never been my things so I find it hard also to meet FAs within my age group; it's kinda annoying really!*



I don't even know how to meet women my own age let alone factoring in the BHM side of the equation. Hell, I can't meet people in clubs, can't go to college, and church probably isn't going to happen. I'm genuinely at a loss on how to meet people.


----------



## user 29363 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi my name is will. 24 from NC but I will be spending some time in Missour very soon. I love reading writing and being a nerd.


----------



## LunaLoo (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh,i wish that i can live somewhere where is more interesting FA.Here is hard to find them at all.We are vry primitive country so ppl are scared to be happy if others dont approve that. 
I go in clubs but it doesnt work for me : ) Im playing online FPS games and there is where i find most of guys. So in my case...im glad we have internet :wubu:


----------



## mountaincutie (Jan 4, 2015)

24 y/o BBW, I used to go to clubs but now where I live there are none lol, best bet is the dive bars or breweries out here to meet folks!


----------

